# Show Quality??



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Neither of these two are banded unfortunately and they are paired so their young wont be banded because they cannot be shown,unfortunately
BUT!, as individuals,i wanted to know if either had a shot at show quality pigeon-ry? The red is West of England Tumbler Cock and the almond is a Russian Tumbler Hen.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*show*

check out the standards for those two breeds, at the breed club websites.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was gonna say the same, The crest looks neat, The colour is good on the west, West has great head shape and nice upright stance. Not bad colour on the russian tumbler, With age it will be a lot nicer if not up to standard. Its hard for me to say however as the birds here are not as developed or kept as other countries, Especially ones as big as yours so your birds would be show quality here but maybe not in the USA, However, The west does look good to me. Real good even.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say the same, The crest looks neat, The colour is good on the west, West has great head shape and nice upright stance. Not bad colour on the russian tumbler, With age it will be a lot nicer if not up to standard. Its hard for me to say however as the birds here are not as developed or kept as other countries, Especially ones as big as yours so your birds would be show quality here but maybe not in the USA, *However, The west does look good to me. Real good even.*


Thats what i was thinking. thanks,its a shame he was never banded.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

And I certainly like the Russian Tumbler but you already knew that, LOL! Please think about still banding the babies.....even if they are mixes, the bands are registered to you and it has their year of birth. If they are ever sold or lost or given away it will help to find you and/or their current owner. A band only costs a few cents and increase the value of the bird considerably.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> And I certainly like the Russian Tumbler but you already knew that, LOL! Please think about still banding the babies.....even if they are mixes, the bands are registered to you and it has their year of birth. If they are ever sold or lost or given away it will help to find you and/or their current owner. A band only costs a few cents and increase the value of the bird considerably.


Yea but I have no idea what size bands they would wear being mixed, and the only bands that I have that might fit them are my NWOETC bands. And I was advised not to band them with purebred bands, plus I dont want to band them and have it be too small and oops there goes the condition of their foot and leg! Yaknow?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Order some NPA bands.......order them now they will get to you on time. Just order the larger of the two sizes (I keep forgetting whether the RT or the WOE is larger). You should be fine. You only have one chance of getting them seemless banded and can't think of any reason not too!! I know I am pushing my opinion here and whatever you decide is fine.....but think about it! 
BTW, Hope you get at least one almond out of that set of eggs!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> Order some NPA bands.......order them now they will get to you on time. Just order the larger of the two sizes (I keep forgetting whether the RT or the WOE is larger). You should be fine. You only have one chance of getting them seemless banded and can't think of any reason not too!! I know I am pushing my opinion here and whatever you decide is fine.....but think about it!
> BTW, Hope you get at least one almond out of that set of eggs!


Ill check my account and try that...I dont think they would send just two bands?? Cuz I really do not have the funds for more(im that broke atm).ill try tho.
Im prretty sure ill get a boy out of the two ;-) if you yaknow...want one let me know..that is if I get them banded.
***yeah im like 2 dollars short this sucks...ill get em next time around. I was trying jedds cause sending the order form for NPA takes too long.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I think there is a 10 or 15 band minimum plus shipping. Find out what size you need and place an add in the For Sale and Wanted forum here......say you need 2 bands and pretty quickly...............I bet you can get them for nothing or reimbursement of postage. 
I have the small coop problem so we are only sticking with our little group of frillbacks. We know each of their personalities and names too!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Kingi - I agree, get some bands for them, By the way, I am not sure if anyone told you your pair is sex linked, Any short downed/almond young will be cocks, Non almond or normal lengthed down birds will be hens


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I was told of the sex linked gene. Il post an ad later hopefully I can get 2 npa bands size 11 before next thursday. If I cant, well its not that big of a deal. But it would be nice tho


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

why are you cross breading if you want to show ?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> why are you cross breading if you want to show ?


I dont want to show. I was just asking if either of the two ever had a shot at being show quality.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool beans


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Is that your loft in your sig pic?


----------



## Ahsan9702 (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow I like them they are so good and expensive


----------

